# Driver shoots cyclist for being unsafe



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

*Police: Asheville Firefighter Shot Bicyclist*

*Officers Say Pair Argued Over Child Safety*

Michael Bean, WYFF News 4 Producer
POSTED: 7:37 am EDT July 27, 2009
UPDATED: 1:41 pm EDT July 27, 2009


<script type="text/javascript" src="https://www.wyff4.com/_public/js/features/storyTools/storyTools-min.js"></script><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="storyTD" valign="top"><link href="https://www.wyff4.com/css/13260803/style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"><!--startindex-->*ASHEVILLE, N.C. -- *A driver, now identified as an Asheville firefighter, shot a bicycle rider because he was angry the man was riding with his child on a busy road, Asheville police said.<table class="clkImgTbl" width="240" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td valign="top"><table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="8" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td valign="top">​ *<center>Charles Alexander Diez</center>*
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
The shooting happened Sunday morning on Tunnel Road.Officers said the victim was riding with his wife and had his 3-year-old son in a child seat attached to his bicycle when a driver approached him.Police said the driver, Charles Diez, claimed he was upset that the victim was bike riding with his child on the heavily traveled Tunnel Road.Diez pulled a gun and opened fire, hitting the victim in his bicycle helmet, according to police.They said the bullet penetrated the outer lining of the helmet but did not actually hit the victim's head.Police arrested Diez and charged him with attempted first degree murder.His bond was set at $500,000.Diez has been a firefighter with the Asheville Fire Department since 1992, according to officials.On Monday, they confirmed he has been placed on paid investigative leave pending the outcome of this investigation.


https://www.wyff4.com/news/20187786/detail.html
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

I want to know what kind of helmet that guy has...truly bullet proof.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

but why is this in the norcal forum?


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

old_fuji said:


> but why is this in the norcal forum?


NC = Nor-cal, North Carolina it must be all the same to francis.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Chit! A fireman too! "Get off the road knucklehead, it's unsafe! No? OK, eat lead sukka!". He did it wrong though, he should have run over him with his car - that's the legal way to kill a cyclist...


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

I must be honest. I get very steamed when I see someone on a frontage road with a kid cart attatched to their bike. Stick to residentials or muts, the frontage road is no place for a child.


----------



## spu2261 (Aug 26, 2004)

Because he was upset, this gave him the justification to SHOOT someone!?! Unbelievable!!! Okay, I'll start using this excuse wherever I go....

"I was upset that he was smoking, so I shot him"

"He was drinking alcohol in public. I was pissed at that, so I shot him"

"He was talking on his cell phone. That made me angry, so I shot him"

Et cetera, ad nauseum...


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

B15serv said:


> I must be honest. I get very steamed when I see someone on a frontage road with a kid cart attatched to their bike. Stick to residentials or muts, the frontage road is no place for a child.


Do you own a gun?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

B15serv said:


> I must be honest. I get very steamed when I see someone on a frontage road with a kid cart attatched to their bike. Stick to residentials or muts, the frontage road is no place for a child.


And therein we see the problem. You should be mad at the knucklehead drivers who consider frontage roads super speedways.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I thought I was going to come into this thread to find that "shoot" was a misleading term and the firefighter only used a water hose.

I was so wrong, but not as wrong as that guy. I also want me a bullet-proof helmet...


----------

